# Erstes Kinderfahrrad, engere Auswahl Woom und/oder Academy



## Specialite (25. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich heiße Birgit und komme aus dem Landkreis Passau. Seit einigen Tagen beschäftige ich mich intensiv mit dem Thema erstes Kinderfahrrad für meinen Sohn. Er wird Anfang März 4 Jahre alt und soll sein erstes richtiges Fahrrad bekommen.
Mir sagen vorallem die Fahrräder mit etwas aufrechter Sitzpositon wie das Woom 3 oder auch das Academy Grade 3. Zu letzterem findet man aber kaum Infos und Erfahrungswerte. Kann mir hierzu jemand Erfahrungen mitteilen oder Vergleiche ziehen? Das Woom ist ja kaum zu bekommen, dafür wäre der Wiederverkaufswert mit Sicherheit höher als beim Academy (da scheinbar recht unbekannt). Oder könnt mir mir noch andere sehr gute und leichte Fahrräder vorschlagen?

Heutiger Stand:
01. Innenbeinlänge? 41 cm
02. Größe? 102 cm
03. Alter? wird Anfang März 4 Jahre
04. Kann Sie/Er schon fahren, wenn ja wie gut/lange schon? fährt seit einem Jahr wie ein verrückter mit seinem Puky Laufrad
05. Was bist Du bereit auszugeben? max. 400 €
06. Kannst Du selber schrauben? Nein
07. Willst Du selber schrauben? Nein
08. Hast Du eine Teilekiste im Keller auf die zurückgegriffen werden kann? Nein
09. Wofür soll das Bike eingesetzt werden? Wir sind Wochenend-Hobbyfahrer, fahren dann aber schon mal gerne 40 - 50 km.
10. Wie ist das Gelände bei Euch (steil/Straße/Wald etc.)? Hält sich die Waage, sind im Wald genausoviel unterwegs wie auch auf Straßen.

Über hilfreiche Tipps und Ideen freue ich mich!


----------



## joglo (25. Januar 2021)

Hi Birgit, willkommen hier.

Die Academy Kinderräder sind recht neu, deshalb gibt es kaum Erfahrungen.
An anderer Stelle hatten wir das schon mal etwas diskuttiert:





						Leichtbau muss nicht teuer sein - Übersicht leichter, kindertauglicher Teile
					

Fast hätte ich Conti vergessen, die "Race sport" Varianten sind gut leicht  Race King , 475g leicht, aber halt 40€ teuer, sehr guter Allround-Reifen https://www.bike-components.de/de/Continental/Race-King-2-2-RaceSport-26-Faltreifen-p60582/ Cross King, etwas mehr Profil, 500g...




					www.mtb-news.de
				



(bitte auch die Kommentare danach durchforsten)

Auch wenn ein Academy ein recht offensichtlicher Nachbau eines Woom ist, ist es wahrscheilich kein schlechtes Kinderbike, - es gibt viel, viel schlechtere, selbst von vermeintlich teuren Marken -, trotzdem würden die meisten hier eher davon abraten.
Vorallem weil die Ersparnis z.B. zu den von Dir schon alternativ genannten Woom zu gering ist.
Bei den Kinderbikes sollte man selbst bei  mehr Kindern im Haus von Anfang an auch auf einen späteren einfachen und finanziell guten Wiederverkauf denken. Für gebrauchte Woom oder andere schon etwas bekanntere, gute Kinderbikes gibts auch ohne Corona-Bike-Boom eine sehr große Nachfrage und hohe Preise
Bei Academy wage ich das zu bezweifeln. So dass das vermeintlich günstigere Bike im Endeffekt höhere Kosten verursachen könnte.

Andere empfehlenswerte Kinderbikes: Kubikes, Pyro, Kania, Islabikes, Vpace, Naloo, usw.
Ne gute Übersicht bietet der Kinderfahrradfinder








						Leichte, gute Kinderfahrräder in richtiger Größe finden
					

Welches Kinderfahrrad passt?... Gute, leichte Kinderfahrräder ganz einfach in der passenden Größe finden. Gut 300 Kinderfahrräder von über 30 Marken.




					www.kinderfahrradfinder.de
				




Größenmäßig würde auch bald schon ein kleines Bike mit 20" Rädern passen z.B. Kubikes 20S. Da Du von ersten Bike sprichst würde ich aber nicht am Anfang ein zu großes Bike wählen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Binem (27. Januar 2021)

Erstes Kinderrad: welche Größe, welches Modell
					

Hallo zusammen,  Nun darf ich mich auch mit dem Thema kinderrad beschäftigen, denn der große ist kürzlich 4 geworden und das Laufrad viel zu klein. Ergo muss was richtiges her :daumen:  Die, vermutlich 1000x gestellte, Frage ist nur: welche Größe und welches Modell? :ka: da hoffe ich auf Tipps...




					www.mtb-news.de
				



ist alles diskutiert, in Gänze.
Problem: wenn der Junior nicht Radfahren kann ist 20" zu unhandlich, auch wenn es von der Größe passt.

und Touren um die 40 km halte ich für unrealistisch mit 4 Jahren, ohne Gangschaltung und ohne Abschlepphilfe/ Tandemstange


----------



## Oscar1 (28. Januar 2021)

Specialite schrieb:


> 04. Kann Sie/Er schon fahren, wenn ja wie gut/lange schon? fährt seit einem Jahr wie ein verrückter mit seinem Puky Laufrad



Da würde ich noch nicht in ein "besseres" Fahrrad investieren. 
Manche Kinder geben auch erstmal auf und haben keine Lust das zu erlernen.

Mein Erfahrungsbericht: 
Als mein Sohn in der Laufradphase war habe ich ein wirklich günstige Specialized Hotrock (12 Zoll) ohne Stützräder in den Kleinanzeigen gekauft, auf dem Campingplatz habe die großen Jungs ihm das Radfahren beigebracht. (Unser Glück) / das war mit 3
Nachdem wir enschätzen konnten das er mit dem Rad im gewissen Masse umgehen konnte, gab es ein besser passenden Rad (16 Zoll). 

Ich würde, nur zum erlernen, erstmal was günstiges holen.
Dann schauen wie sich die Sache entwickelt.

Nebenbei:
Auf alten Fahrrädern lernt man fahren. 

Wiederverkaufswert, muss Du ausblenden.
Die Preise in den Kleinanzeigen werden auch abstürzen, zur Zeit springen so viele mit auf den Kinderfahrrad-Zug auf. (Meine Prognose)


----------



## talybont (5. März 2021)

joglo schrieb:


> Bei den Kinderbikes sollte man selbst bei  mehr Kindern im Haus von Anfang an auch auf einen späteren einfachen und finanziell guten Wiederverkauf denken. Für gebrauchte Woom oder andere schon etwas bekanntere, gute Kinderbikes gibts auch ohne Corona-Bike-Boom eine sehr große Nachfrage und hohe Preise
> Bei Academy wage ich das zu bezweifeln. So dass das vermeintlich günstigere Bike im Endeffekt höhere Kosten verursachen könnte.


Da bin ich skeptisch. Bei uns werden aktuell die Woom von zwei Kindern nacheinander runtergerockt. Bei den vielen Macken und Kratzern mag ich das Wiederverkaufswert gar nicht in den Mund nehmen! Klar, man wird sie los, aber ob sich der Mehrpreis lohnt, kommt schlussendlich auch auf das verhalten der Kinder an.


----------



## joglo (5. März 2021)

talybont schrieb:


> Da bin ich skeptisch. Bei uns werden aktuell die Woom von zwei Kindern nacheinander runtergerockt. Bei den vielen Macken und Kratzern mag ich das Wiederverkaufswert gar nicht in den Mund nehmen! Klar, man wird sie los, aber ob sich der Mehrpreis lohnt, kommt schlussendlich auch auf das verhalten der Kinder an.


klar, Kinderbikes sind immer schnell zumindest optisch verbraucht.

Aber hast Du schon mal ein Woom in den üblichen Anzeigemärkten gesehen, das selbst wenn zig Jahre alt oder offensichtlich mies behandelt wurde, für weniger als mind. 50% des Neupreises gehandelt wird? Ich nicht, bzw. wenn ja, dann innerhalb Stunden weg.

Gerade bei ebay KA gecheckt, die Anzahl der Gesuche sind 339 und übersteigt die Angebote.
Die billigsten Bikes fangen ab 250€ an, der Großteil ist deutlich teurer.

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, verglichen mit dem was man für ein Bulls, KTM, oder ähnliches Kinderrad erzielt wenn das Rad nach ein paar Jahren wieder gehen darf, ist der Mehrpreis beim Neupreis eines guten und gesuchten Bikes wie Woom durch einen höheren Wiederverkaufspreis sehr wahrscheinlich mehr als wettgemacht.


----------



## Specialite (5. März 2021)

Vielleicht interessiert es den ein oder anderen.... wir haben unserem Sohn die Wooms dann gezeigt mit der Aussage "such Dir eine Farbe aus" und sein einziger Kommentar war dann: Aber Mama, das gibt es ja gar nicht in orange 
Wir haben dann auch abgewägt ob es nicht doch erstmal ein gebrauchtes werden soll zum lernen, haben aber keines gefunden dass uns optisch, sowie preislich zugesägt hätte. Und schon gar kein oranges  Zeitdruck war dann auch, da wir es bis zu seinem Geburtstag - der war gestern - brauchten!
Letzendlich haben wir ihm dann ein neues Kubike 16 MTB in orange geholt und unser Sohnemann ist sowas von happy! Er kommt super mit den Füßen runter und übt seit gestern fleißig in der Wohnung, er traut sich noch nicht so richtig, fährt derzeit noch so als wäre es ein "Laufrad", aber wir merken dass er voll motiviert ist und es immer wieder probiert! Wir werden sehen


----------



## Maylar (19. März 2021)

Specialite schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich heiße Birgit und komme aus dem Landkreis Passau. Seit einigen Tagen beschäftige ich mich intensiv mit dem Thema erstes Kinderfahrrad für meinen Sohn. Er wird Anfang März 4 Jahre alt und soll sein erstes richtiges Fahrrad bekommen.
> Mir sagen vorallem die Fahrräder mit etwas aufrechter Sitzpositon wie das Woom 3 oder auch das Academy Grade 3. Zu letzterem findet man aber kaum Infos und Erfahrungswerte. Kann mir hierzu jemand Erfahrungen mitteilen oder Vergleiche ziehen? Das Woom ist ja kaum zu bekommen, dafür wäre der Wiederverkaufswert mit Sicherheit höher als beim Academy (da scheinbar recht unbekannt). Oder könnt mir mir noch andere sehr gute und leichte Fahrräder vorschlagen?
> 
> ...



Hallo,
mein Sohn wird im April 3 Jahre alt, er ist recht früh gewesen was das Fahrrad fahren angeht, schon mit 2 1/2 Jahren ging es los, sein erstes Fahrrad war das Woom 2 und da wir uns an dem Fahread relativ schnell satt gesehen hatten da man es mittlerweile fast überall sieht, haben wir uns auf der Suche nach einem neuen Fahrrad gemacht, was jedoch genauso gut wie das Woom ist. So sind wir auf das Academy Bike aufmerksam geworden, er hat das Grade 3 in Oliv, also drauf gesetzt und los ging es, wir waren beide von Anfang an begeistert, federleicht, es ist auf keinen Fall schlechter als das Woom ich habe beide Fahrräder mal verglichen, sie sind identisch, das Academy wiegt 100 Gramm mehr aber es ist trotzdem Gefühl federleicht. Wurden auch schon öfter auf das Fahrrad angesprochen. Ich bereue es keine Sekunde, wir liebes es und können es problemlos weiterempfehlen. Mein Sohn ist übrigens 103 cm groß und das Grade 3 passt super.


----------



## rocki (19. März 2021)

In die Gewichts-, Größen- und Preisklasse fällt auch noch das Early Rider Belter 16. Da das extrem solide aufgebaut ist, sollten Gebrauchtexemplare zumindest technisch weitgehend i.O. sein. Auch der Riemenantrieb ist praktisch (wenig anfällig und ölfrei). Und optisch macht es auch was her ... nur um die Qual der Wahl zu erschweren


----------



## tjm_ (19. März 2021)

Maylar schrieb:


> Hallo,
> mein Sohn wird im April 3 Jahre alt, er ist recht früh gewesen was das Fahrrad fahren angeht, schon mit 2 1/2 Jahren ging es los, sein erstes Fahrrad war das Woom 2 und da wir uns an dem Fahread relativ schnell satt gesehen hatten da man es mittlerweile fast überall sieht, haben wir uns auf der Suche nach einem neuen Fahrrad gemacht, was jedoch genauso gut wie das Woom ist. So sind wir auf das Academy Bike aufmerksam geworden, er hat das Grade 3 in Oliv, also drauf gesetzt und los ging es, wir waren beide von Anfang an begeistert, federleicht, es ist auf keinen Fall schlechter als das Woom ich habe beide Fahrräder mal verglichen, sie sind identisch, das Academy wiegt 100 Gramm mehr aber es ist trotzdem Gefühl federleicht. Wurden auch schon öfter auf das Fahrrad angesprochen. Ich bereue es keine Sekunde, wir liebes es und können es problemlos weiterempfehlen. Mein Sohn ist übrigens 103 cm groß und das Grade 3 passt super.


Sehe ich es richtig, dass du dich extra für dieses Lob hier registriert hast? Das schmälert deine Glaubwürdigkeit schon ein wenig...

t.


----------



## Retrofan (23. März 2021)

Haben gerade das Grade 4 20 Zoll in Blau bekommen und die erste Ausfahrt gemacht. Das Rad ist leicht und gut ausgestattet, ist sogar ein Original Syntace VRO verbaut. Das Rad macht auf mich tatsächlich einen besseren Eindruck als das Woom, schenken sich aber nicht viel (Nachbarn haben ein neues Woom 4, konnte also direkt vergleichen.)Das Rad war super montiert, habe nochmal alles eingestellt und geschaut ob alles passt etc..Ich persönlich finde die Woom sehen billiger aus, muss aber jeder für sich entscheiden. Ich kann die jedenfalls weiterempfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Binem (28. März 2021)

Maylar schrieb:


> Sein erstes Fahrrad war das Woom 2 und da wir uns an dem Fahread relativ schnell satt gesehen hatten


Das ist natürlich das definitiv wichtigste Kriterium warum das Academy besser als das Woom ist...🤓.


----------



## Maylar (29. März 2021)

tjm_ schrieb:


> Sehe ich es richtig, dass du dich extra für dieses Lob hier registriert hast? Das schmälert deine Glaubwürdigkeit schon ein wenig...
> 
> t.


Naja, das ist natürlich schade das man es gut meint, ich war damals nämlich auch auf der Suche nach solchen Beiträgen, habe aber leider nichts gefunden deswegen dachte ich wäre es vielleicht hilfreich.... aber anscheinend wird es wohl nicht so angenommen und es wird einen gleich was unterstellt.


----------



## Binem (30. März 2021)

Maylar schrieb:


> Naja, das ist natürlich schade das man es gut meint, ich war damals nämlich auch auf der Suche nach solchen Beiträgen, habe aber leider nichts gefunden deswegen dachte ich wäre es vielleicht hilfreich.... aber anscheinend wird es wohl nicht so angenommen und es wird einen gleich was unterstellt.


Ich kann dich schon verstehen,das ist deine persönliche emotionale Meinung zu dem Rad.  Aber dies ist ein sehr technisches Forum, hier zählen Fakten wie :Qualität der Komponenten, Verschleiß, Haltbarkeit, Wiederverkaufswert, Kindgerechte Geometrie.
Du hast ein Loblied auf die Farbe gesungen, und es ist auch kein Bild dabei auf dem man beurteilen könnte wie das Kind drauf sitzt.


----------



## Maylar (30. März 2021)

Binem schrieb:


> Ich kann dich schon verstehen,das ist deine persönliche emotionale Meinung zu dem Rad.  Aber dies ist ein sehr technisches Forum, hier zählen Fakten wie :Qualität der Komponenten, Verschleiß, Haltbarkeit, Wiederverkaufswert, Kindgerechte Geometrie.
> Du hast ein Loblied auf die Farbe gesungen, und es ist auch kein Bild dabei auf dem man beurteilen könnte wie das Kind drauf sitzt.





Maylar schrieb:


> Ich hab es im direkten Vergleich mit dem Woom gehabt und es ist  genau gleich, bis das es 100 Gramm schwerer ist, Qualitativ ist es super und wenn man nicht 3-4 Monate darauf warten möchte ist das Academy einfach 100% zu empfehlen. Wie gesagt mein Sohn ist Ende 2 und er ist direkt los gerast, die Frage wurde Ja evtl. auch gestellt weil man mal auf was anderes zurückgreifen möchte als auf das Woom.


----------



## Slowgeorge (21. April 2021)

Habe seit ein paar Wochen das Academy Grade 4 im Keller. Meinem Erfahrungsbericht zum sehr verwandten "Vilu Zwanzig" folgen weiter hinten noch ein paar ergänzende Vergleiche zum Grade 4. Das Rad wird momentan auf 9-fach-Schaltung (XT 11-34) umgebaut, daher noch keine Fahreindrücke.


----------



## Slowgeorge (26. April 2021)

Der Umbau ist schon mal fahrfertig, der versprochene Seitenständer kommt leider erst im Sommer:



...und mein Sohn (wird im Juni 5 Jahre alt und ist kein Riese) kommt damit auf Anhieb bestens zurecht, auch wenn er momentan nur knapp auf den Boden kommt.
Nach Behebung der Laufradmängel (Zentrierung und Lagereinstellung) und etwas Bremsjustage fährt das Grade 4 ganz wunderbar! (kann sich jemand zur Laufradqualität der Konkurrenz äußern?)

Nein, wirtschaftlich wäre der Umbau keinesfalls, gäbe mein Keller die Teile nicht aus früheren Projekten einfach her: Kassette XT 11-34, Kette Campa C9 Record, Shifter XT SL-m750 incl. neuem Zug, Lenker Syntace Vector VRO, dazu noch neue Schwalbe-Felgenbänder, Ersatzgriffe, verstellbare Klingel...
sinnvoll ist er aber allemal:


Die Entfaltung von 1,36m bei 1,5" Bereifung ist wirklich bergtauglich. Original ist (wie auch bei Woom) 11-28, was noch unter dem zweitgrößten 9er-Ritzel rangiert!
Die superschmale Kette arbeitet jetzt in perfekter Harmonie und ohne die originalen Raspelgeräusche. Sie klettert allerdings beim Rückwärtstreten noch vom größten auf das zweitgrößte Ritzel, was ich mit einem schmaleren Tretlager verhindern will (evtl. 116 statt 120mm). Dies geschah auch schon mit der originalen 8-fach Ausstattung, weshalb ich die Kettenlinie grundsätzlich für falsch gewählt halte.
Die 750er Shifter sind von der geschmeidigen Sorte und erfordern keine zu hohen Bedienkräfte, auch der Schaltweg ist ok für einen Kinderdaumen (für einen Gangsprung, versteht sich). Der originale Schaltzug war sehr rau und flog bei dieser Aktion gleich mit raus.
Der Lenker hat etwas weniger Rise als der Academy und dieser beginnt sofort nach der VRO-Klemmung, wodurch sich ein erheblich breiterer Klemmbereich für alle Anbauten ergibt. Den originalen hätte ich in dieser Konstellation nicht auf 520mm kürzen können.

Der Vorbau ist übrigens extrem hochwertig und vor allem tatsächlich kindgerecht, neben dem sehr durchdachten Rahmen ein starkes Argument für dieses Rad oder für eine Upgrade anderer Räder. Er läßt das Rad wirklich ein Stück mitwachsen, weil er mit der Höhe auch nach vorne wandert, das Kind also nicht einengt. Im Gegensatz zum Woom-Vorbau kann dieser zusätzlich auch noch durch Spacer variiert werden. Hier sehe ich die ganzen Stummelvorbauten der Konkurrenz schnell am Ende und die wachsenden Kinder unvorteilhaft durch die Wälder buckeln.

So gefällt mir das Academy Grade 4 jedenfalls ziemlich gut und ich würde es nicht ohne weiteres gegen ein anderes tauschen wollen. Es wiegt aktuell 8,1 kg, Tuning wäre noch möglich bei Schnellspannern, Sattelstütze & Klemme, Befestigungsschrauben...aber wirklich nötig ist das nicht, es fährt wieselflink und wendig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (26. April 2021)

Das stimmt, die Woom-Vorbauten sind absolut nicht der Hit! Alleine die Einstellung des Steuersatzes mit einem Expander (den man entweder hat oder sich besorgen muss - ein Graus!).


----------



## Eid (7. Oktober 2021)

tjm_ schrieb:


> Sehe ich es richtig, dass du dich extra für dieses Lob hier registriert hast? Das schmälert deine Glaubwürdigkeit schon ein wenig...
> 
> t.


Das finde ich echt frech. Würde nämlich auch gerne ein Lob aussprechen. Wir sind mega happy mit dem Academy und waren im Frühjahr echt verzweifelt bei der Suche nach einem ordentlichen Rad.
Uns ging es ganz genauso und wenn es künftig anderen hilft, kann man das doch mal aussprechen…


----------



## Binem (8. Oktober 2021)

Eid schrieb:


> Das finde ich echt frech. Würde nämlich auch gerne ein Lob aussprechen. Wir sind mega happy mit dem Academy und waren im Frühjahr echt verzweifelt bei der Suche nach einem ordentlichen Rad.
> Uns ging es ganz genauso und wenn es künftig anderen hilft, kann man das doch mal aussprechen…


und dennoch würde ich immer ein Frog zum gleichen Preis, oder ein Kubike für etwa 30€ obendrauf vorziehen...


----------



## Kwietsch (8. Oktober 2021)

Oscar1 schrieb:


> Nebenbei:
> Auf alten Fahrrädern lernt man fahren.
> 
> Wiederverkaufswert, muss Du ausblenden.
> Die Preise in den Kleinanzeigen werden auch abstürzen, zur Zeit springen so viele mit auf den Kinderfahrrad-Zug auf. (Meine Prognose)



Ich widerspreche gern.
Wiederverkauf ist seit Jahren annähernd gleich. Gute Räder, gut inseriert und erhalten erzielen sehr gute Preise. Der Boom hat es verstärkt, aber selbst wenn es zurück geht, bleibt es auf hohem Niveau.

Evidenz: Die letzten 6 verkauften Räder der Kinder bei uns und meiner Schwester. Allesamt nach wenigen Minuten bis Stunden zu höchsten Preisen verkauft. Nutzungsgebühren teilweise niedrig 2 stellig.

Zweitens alte Räder, alte Frauen. Kann klappen, ist aber nicht zwingend schön.

Nehmen wir an Dein Sohn will Rennfahrer werden. Bekommt er einen Nachkriegsopel, weil ja der Röhrl damals auch was geworden ist oder ein modernes Kart? Oder Programmierer? Gutes gebrauchtes Notebook mit längerer Nutzungsdauer oder nen Commodore C16, weil Papa damit auch Killerpokes in Basic gelernt hat?


----------



## talybont (8. Oktober 2021)

talybont schrieb:


> Da bin ich skeptisch. Bei uns werden aktuell die Woom von zwei Kindern nacheinander runtergerockt. Bei den vielen Macken und Kratzern mag ich das Wiederverkaufswert gar nicht in den Mund nehmen! Klar, man wird sie los, aber ob sich der Mehrpreis lohnt, kommt schlussendlich auch auf das verhalten der Kinder an.


Ich muss meine Skepsis revidieren! Man wird nahezu alles zu horrenden Preisen los! OK, viele werden unverschämt. Aber wir haben das Woom 3 für 250 € gebraucht gekauft, die Kinder sind knapp vier Jahre darauf gefahren und wir haben es für 240€ wieder verkauft (nur Schutzbleche nachgerüstet, Pedale und Griffe getauscht). Der Markt gibt es aktuell her. Verrückt.


----------



## Kwietsch (8. Oktober 2021)

talybont schrieb:


> Ich muss meine Skepsis revidieren! Man wird nahezu alles zu horrenden Preisen los! OK, viele werden unverschämt. Aber wir haben das Woom 3 für 250 € gebraucht gekauft, die Kinder sind knapp vier Jahre darauf gefahren und wir haben es für 240€ wieder verkauft (nur Schutzbleche nachgerüstet, Pedale und Griffe getauscht). Der Markt gibt es aktuell her. Verrückt.


Sag ich ja.

Am 16er hab ich Geld verdient, das 20er hat uns 40 eur gekostet.

Die Räder vom Patenkind gingen fast zu Neupreisen weg.

Hochpreisig relativiert sich sehr!


----------

